# No bottle score today!



## sjo (Jul 29, 2010)

I went to the local small winery today to inquire about bottles. I have 3 batches soon to bottle and need to aquire them quicker than the 3 or 4 at a time I have been doing. I asked what they do with the old wine tasting bottles and the owner said they recycle them, and they ask there customers to do the same. So I asked if they were interested selling some. Her response, "No, we would suggest you use one of the local suppliers for your bottles." (in a short snippy tone) Then she handed me a Midwest Brewing catalog. 
I am half tempted to go to the map page and remove the listing I put up for them.
Scott


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2010)

That is pretty lame of them!!!!!!!! Everyone winery I have been t has been very gracious and give me every bottle they had that was empty and one place even gave me the last taste of a wine so that they could give me that bottle before i left. They also even offered me to sell me their new bottles for the price they buy them for!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW, Wade your wineries are much more generous then ours. Some do give the bottles for free but most charge 2.00. I tend to go to the same one and don't mind paying as he will hold them for me after wine festivals also. Plus this guy has been very helpful when ever i ask him questions about his products or the competitors.

I would not return to the one sjo was talking about and yes I would also delete them.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 29, 2010)

before deleting them, was it the owner/manager that got snippy?? or maybe a new worker that thinks they are the dogs bollocks for gettin the job?? alot of new employees think they are gods gift till managment knocks them down a peg... if wasnt managment id call and have a chat n see if thats how its down and how THEY tell you. even if they dont give bottles they might not be snippy and may be mortified their employee was....


----------



## Mud (Jul 29, 2010)

How does a chick from Delaware acquire "bollocks" as part of here vocabulary?


----------



## sjo (Jul 29, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> before deleting them, was it the owner/manager that got snippy?? or maybe a new worker that thinks they are the dogs bollocks for gettin the job?? alot of new employees think they are gods gift till managment knocks them down a peg... if wasnt managment id call and have a chat n see if thats how its down and how THEY tell you. even if they dont give bottles they might not be snippy and may be mortified their employee was....



It was the owner. There was an employee there also, she did seem a little on the nicer side.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 30, 2010)

mud, we lived in england for just over 5 years..some of the vocab just STUCK! 
ad 
sjo, thats just terrible the owner was the snarky one!! i was really hoping it was a new untrained employee!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 30, 2010)

Bollocks & snarky! LOL.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL! i dont know where i got snarky...thats not a brit one... ive just always used it 

and those owners def apply to snarky!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 30, 2010)

"He was being very snarky with me. Yeah, snarky. Its a word, google it." -Dane Cook

Very condescending, patronizing, disdainful and supercilious, as well.
Not to mention haughty.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 30, 2010)

LMAO!!! good to know i use it correctly!! ive never actually seen or heard dane cook----so ill say HE stole it from ME!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 30, 2010)

Try a local bar and grill - that is where i get all mine from - and they give them to me for free - never hurts to ask.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, for sure check out your local eateries..
I lucked out with a Carrabas. The only two PITA for me is it is a 20 mile trip, one way,,,
and the bottles run heavy on the 1.5 liter size.
But since father's day they have probably saved me 300, all free, but I do have to clean them up.


----------



## midwestwine (Aug 6, 2010)

Their is so many wine makers in Minneapolis i bet they get someone their just about everyday might be tired of people asking or have trouble with someone that they use to give them to sense they have midwest catalogs


----------

